# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  فوری : مشکل با Stored Procedueres هنگام insert کردن

## ali2006sr

سلام دوستان عزیز ، یه مشکل عجیب دارم اونم اینه که توی SQL Server که داده ها رو از توی برنامه با کلاس بوسیله Stored Procedures اضافه میکنم حرف "ی" رو جستجو نمیکنه ولی وقتی با کد Sql از داخل برنامه بصورت Command ارسال میکنم و با Insert Into اضافه میکنم همچین مشکلی ندارم ، لطفا کمک کنید این مشکل رو حل کنم .

----------

